# Avalon Boats



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an Avalon 153 Center Console boat that I bought used. Does anybody have any info on these boats? I understand that they were built in Milton. What different models did they make? I've had friends ask about how they can get one but, they do not make them anymore. 

I've been happy with mine, any other owners out there?


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

just saw this for sale on craigslist

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/1090719698.html


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

They were made at the factory with all the shooting houses and spa tub in the front yard on Avalon Blvd. About 1/2 mile north of I-10, If I were you Id make a trip over there to get all your questions answered.


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

"curdogman" posted his Avalon 153 for sale in the Flea Market section of the PFF earlier today. It's the same boat as the Craigslist ad above. Shoot him a PM, he probably has some info.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to have one of those and it was a pretty good boat for the price. Suprisingly soild but lacking in some features. I rigged mine myself with a 40horse I already had and it did pretty good, but I always figured that a 60hp would be ideal. I think the builder was odom fiberglass over on avalon blvd. The boat was not too bad at taking the afternoon chop of the bay on summer days. Hell, I took that thing out to the dutch banks a few times and caught some snapper and kings......


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

saw this on craigslist

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bfs/1075896265.html

I believe this is the entire plant on Avalon in Milton. The real estate is listed separately somewhere in Craigslist.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Ray Odum owns the company, he lives a few house down from me, I think they tanked last year. Just look him up in the phone book and give him a ring. He lives on Sealark Ln, 2710 I think is the house number.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Mine has been a great little boat.I was just wondering what experience other people have had with theirs.

Mark


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good boats!!!!!!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Had the 153 for about 5 years. Great little boat. Just big enough to slip out on the gulf on those hot summer days to catch a king or 2. Most days were spent fishing the flats and the fall on flounder. It can handle a good little chop as someone mentioned earlier and keeps you pretty dry. Dang it! Why did I sell that thing? Anywho...enjoy...and best of luck.



Dave


----------



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

I also fish out of the 15ft avalon. I think it's a great little boat. Easy for one person to handle, but big enough for a couple of people also. We have lights set up to flounder in the winter and usually fish the flats and the pass all summer. It's got a 40 horse yamaha and does just fine. Great on gas.I have a bigger center console with twin outboards, but I bet I fish out of this boat 70% more than I ever do the big boat. Just a lot less hassle. 

good luck in your search for one


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Avalon 153 with a Mercury 40. I just got it but I am loving it so far. Mine had heavy keel damage when I got it but all of it has been repaired now. Most I have seen has similar damage. I think mine was caused by improper setup on the trailer bunks. I added a second set of bunks and raised the bunks two inches. The keel is well of the rollers now and loads without dragging the keel.


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Forgot to add the pictures:

Before










After


----------



## my Crush (Mar 15, 2020)

*I have a boat made by Odom #59-14002*



BudYsr said:


> I used to have one of those and it was a pretty good boat for the price. Suprisingly soild but lacking in some features. I rigged mine myself with a 40horse I already had and it did pretty good, but I always figured that a 60hp would be ideal. I think the builder was odom fiberglass over on avalon blvd. The boat was not too bad at taking the afternoon chop of the bay on summer days. Hell, I took that thing out to the dutch banks a few times and caught some snapper and kings......


I Have a 14' outboard fiberglass made by ODOM Want to learn about where they were built?/Users/donnaabrego/Desktop/IMG_8674.jpeg
any info would be wonderful


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

I’ve owned a 14.6 ft for a long time. Never had any problems with it. Like it so much I just bought a 15 ft. The 15 is set up like a bass boat.


----------

